
Will this shit matter in a year? [SLIDES] - talsraviv
http://www.talraviv.org/most-shit-wont-matter-in-a-year/
======
nieksand
This is a solid philosophy for life.

Lately I've been reflecting about the things that really mattered to me
professionally. Many things seemed so important just a few years ago and are
in the don't-care bucket now.

By focusing on the professional experiences that I still care about years
after the fact, I've been optimizing where I spend my time today.

~~~
talsraviv
Yeah, that's a good point - the filter has definitely changed for me over time
as well. The don't-care bucket is filling up, and I like it.

